# press release: eVolo 2012 Limited Edition Skyscraper Competition Poster



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

out now: *eVolo 2012 Limited Edition Skyscraper Competition Poster*

Size: 32" x 24" 
Double Sided 
ISBN: 978-1938740022 
Limited Edition: 1000 copies

Established in 2006, the eVolo Skyscraper Competition has become the world’s most prestigious award for innovative high-rise architecture. The contest recognizes outstanding ideas that redefine skyscraper design through the implementation of new technologies, materials, programs, aesthetics, and spatial organizations. Studies on globalization, flexibility, adaptability, and the digital revolution are some of the multi-layered elements of the competition. It is an investigation on the public and private space and the role of the individual and the collective in the creation of dynamic and adaptive vertical communities.
The first place was awarded to Zhi Zheng, Hongchuan Zhao, and Dongbai Song from China for their project Himalaya Water Tower. The proposal is a skyscraper located high in the Himalayan mountain range that stores water and helps regulate its dispersal to the land below as the mountains’ natural supplies dry up. The skyscraper, which can be replicated en masse, will collect water in the rainy season, purify it, freeze it into ice and store it for future use.
The second place was awarded to Yiting Shen, Nanjue Wang, Ji Xia, and Zihan Wang from China for their project Mountain Band-Aid, a design that seeks to simultaneously return the displaced Hmong mountain people to their homes and work as it restores the ecology of the Yunnan mountain range.

The recipient of the third place is Lin Yu-Ta from the Taiwan for a Vertical Landfill to be located in the largest cities around the globe, both as a reminder of the outrageous amount of garbage that we produce and as a power plant that harvests energy from waste decomposition.

Among the honorable mentions there are underwater projects for ocean research, mobile skyscrapers, floating cities, and temporal buildings that attach to existing structures - proposals that offer a view of the world to come.

The Jury of the competition was formed by leaders of the architecture and design fields including: Maria Aiolova [principal Terreform One], Chris Bosse [principal LAVA – Laboratory for Visionary Architecture], Gaël Brulé [principal Atelier CMJN], Julien Combes [principal Atelier CMJN], Marc Fornes [principal THEVERYMANY], Florian Idenburg [principal SO-IL Solid Objectives – Indenburg Liu], Minnie Jan [principal MisoSoupDesign], Mitchell Joachim [principal Terreform One], Jing Liu [principal SO-IL Solid Objectives – Indenburg Liu], Daisuke Nagatomo [principal MisoSoupDesign], Alexander Rieck [principal LAVA – Laboratory for Visionary Architecture], Michel Rojkind [principal Rojkind Arquitectos], Michael Szivos [principal Softlab], Tobias Wallisser [principal LAVA – Laboratory for Visionary Architecture], and Ma Yansong [principal MAD Architects]. 

eVolo is the world’s leading independent architecture journal based focused on technological advances, sustainability, and innovative design for the 21st Century.

more info: http://shop.evolo.us/product/evolo-2012-skyscraper-competition-poster


----------

